# Marriott gift card promo, 29 MR points per $1 spent



## ondeadlin (Nov 9, 2006)

Interesting thread on Flyertalk about playing a Marriott gift card promo into at least 29 points per $1 spent. You can learn the details here if interested:

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=620500

Max of 25,000 bonus points can be earned (which I read after reading the T&C, which killed my two hypotheticals)


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 9, 2006)

Hmmmm...what do ya think Dave M  ???


----------



## Dave M (Nov 9, 2006)

It looks to me as though it works. The consensus in the linked thread related to the rules (and experiences of others) seems to be that we would get points for the full charges of the stay where the gift cards are used. I think all of the other points are definite.


----------



## m61376 (Nov 9, 2006)

Do the gift cards have an expiration date?


----------



## ann824 (Nov 9, 2006)

*Skymall 20pts.*

You can also get 20 points per $1 at SkyMall.  It says 10 but when you click on to SkyMall it says you get 20.  I ordered some things a couple of weeks ago.  Has anyone had experience with SkyMall and getting your points.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd love for someone to find out if we can pay these (dramatically increased) maintenance fees using gift cards.  

12 points per dollar would beat the number of points you can gain by charging your maintenance fee to a credit card.

It seems like a long shot, though.


----------



## ann824 (Nov 9, 2006)

m61376 said:
			
		

> Do the gift cards have an expiration date?



It says on the website that there is a renewal date.  You can have a new card issued for the amount remaining, but I think there might be a fee.


----------



## camachinist (Nov 9, 2006)

https://gifts.marriott.com/terms.aspx?type=giftCard



> Marriott GiftCards Terms and Conditions
> Card may be used at all Marriott® Hotels & Resorts, JW Marriott® Hotels & Resorts®, Renaissance® Hotels & Resorts, Courtyard®, Residence Inn®, SpringHill Suites®, TownePlace Suites®, Fairfield Inn®, Marriott Vacation ClubSM International and participating property retail, spa, golf and food and beverage outlets. Card is a prepaid card, not a credit card, and is the property of and issued by MI Fulfillment Services, LLC. Card value does not expire. Card is not replaceable if lost, stolen, or destroyed. Card value may not be transferred to another card. Card is not redeemable for cash and change will not be returned. Card becomes inactive at the earlier of (a) the use of all value or (b) the posted renewal date. Upon request Marriott will replace card with a new card having an equivalent remaining value anytime after the posted renewal date. Each transaction will be debited against card balance; if transaction exceeds balance, user must pay the difference. For reservations, card balance and complete terms and conditions visit gifts.marriott.com. Account balance information outside the US and Canada: Use the AT&T Direct® access number for the country you are calling from in conjunction with 800-442-6132.



Thank you. I had been away from the Marriott forum on FT. Perfect timing for our upcoming Canada/Oz trips.  

I think the best way to view this is as a currency, Marriott currency, which can pay for room charges/services/incidentals at Marriott flagged facilities around the world. As far as the property bill is concerned, you paid cash, so the stay earns normal credits/points as if you handed over local currency.

I do not believe these would be useable for paying MF's, as they wouldn't be payable to or at a Marriott property. No harm in enquiring though, right? 

Edited to add that my only concern would be currency conversions at international properties; I think I will test out this feature during our Canada stays to compare to using the straight VISA card.

Pat


----------



## m61376 (Nov 10, 2006)

camachinist said:
			
		

> https://gifts.marriott.com/terms.aspx?type=giftCard
> 
> Edited to add that my only concern would be currency conversions at international properties; I think I will test out this feature during our Canada stays to compare to using the straight VISA card.
> 
> Pat


That's a really good point- anyone know about the issue of currency conversions with the gift cards? Or- does Marriott generally convert the bill to dollars anyway before charging the credit card, in which case it wouldn't matter?


----------



## Dave M (Nov 10, 2006)

No, the charge to a credit card for a stay at a non-U.S. Marriott is made in local currency. The credit card company makes the conversion at whatever rate it determines to be appropriate.


----------



## camachinist (Nov 10, 2006)

Yes, we've had some long discussions on FlyerTalk about credit card surcharges and fees regarding international purchases, rolled into the "conversion rate". I'm seeking information on how "Marriott money" is handled under those conditions. 

The last time I was in Australia, the Crowne Plaza I was staying offered to settle the bill in US dollars; after crunching the numbers, I declined, due to their "conversion" being substantially more than what I could do with one of my low conversion rate credit cards. I'm wondering if this is how Marriott money is handled, where the hotel settles the bill in USD and applies their own conversion rate. If so, generally, it would lessen the value of the deal, since the room rate would effectively rise, all else being equal. Not a big deal for a night or two, but we're going to be in Oz for nearly 3 weeks.

Pat


----------



## frankhi (Nov 10, 2006)

Other than the 12 pt bonus for the gift card, which is great, you would be getting the other points anyhow by staying at a marriott and charging it to your premier card and have elite membership.


----------



## camachinist (Nov 10, 2006)

Correct, and this is the beauty of the deal. I'll use some round numbers from our upcoming trip:

Say the room upgrade is about 100.00 per night US (We have a regular room on points and are paying to upgrade to an executive suite). 

So, for our 10 day stay, that's 1000.00 US. For that, normally I'd get:

10,000 points base rate
<2,000> points silver bonus
5000 points Premier VISA points
Total: <17,000 points>

If we were to do the gift card deal, I'd buy a 1000.00 gift card, paying for it with the Premier VISA. We'd lose the VISA points on the hotel stay, but gain them back on the gift card purchase, so that would be a wash. We'd then get 12,000 bonus points for buying the gift card on the web site. Thus, our points take on the deal would be <29,000> points, which, coincidentally, is just <1000> points short of another regular room night at the Sydney Marriott  

The only thing we give up is the float, since the gift card has to be purchased prior to December 1 and our card closes on December 15 and the stay is in mid January. Is it worth "paying in advance" to save about 250.00 US (the price of that Sydney Marriott room if paying cash, in this example)? Since the float loss is the only "cost", and not a monetary one (other than opportunity cost, and minimal at that), I would say "yes".

Obviously, the picture improves if one spends closer to the 2083.00 maximum. I'll test the procedure in Canada in a couple of weeks on some excellent rates I snagged over Thanksgiving, then decide whether to apply it to the Australia trip. A key for me is that the Canada trip will qualify for our Megabonus deal, so I'm watching FlyerTalk carefully for gift card trip reports and their effect on Megabonus stays. It's all about the points 

<edited to apply the correct bonus, silver>

Pat


----------



## bbibb (Nov 10, 2006)

Pat,

I think this does impact the mega bonus.  I am doing a mattress run to get the bonus right now and the rules require payment with a visa card, however, this is a great idea after the mega bonus.

Bob


----------



## ondeadlin (Nov 10, 2006)

What I'm doing is buying the gift cards in amounts just below what my hotel stay will cost, then paying the rest with the Visa. That should take care of the megabonus.


----------



## camachinist (Nov 10, 2006)

Yes, this will be my strategy as well....at least for the US/Canada megabonus stays.

Pat


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 10, 2006)

Interesting how everyone is running after 29 points per dollar which I admit is good for what it is...and ordered the max myself.  $1000 nets you up to 29,000 points.

However, Manor Club MF at $713 + 104 fee = $817 for 110,000 points.  How many points is that per dollar?    

Brian​


----------



## camachinist (Nov 10, 2006)

With NCV, I look at a points swap as about a 1800-2000.00 net loss of revenue,  which the 110,000 points don't quite make up. 

That said, I wouldn't be staying in Marriott's and using the gift card just to get these points; conversely, we're already staying in Marriott's in Ottawa and Sydney anyway, and I'm looking to maximize my points production for no out-of-pocket cost. 'Cause I love Marriott  

Pat


----------



## DebbieF (Nov 11, 2006)

Just want to make sure I got this right.  I can purchase a gift card now,
and use it when I stay at JW Desert Ridge in April.  I am using points for my
stay, but for all my dining, misc. extra's I can use the card-right?


----------



## ondeadlin (Nov 11, 2006)

pwrshift said:
			
		

> Interesting how everyone is running after 29 points per dollar which I admit is good for what it is...and ordered the max myself.  $1000 nets you up to 29,000 points.
> 
> However, Manor Club MF at $713 + 104 fee = $817 for 110,000 points.  How many points is that per dollar?
> 
> Brian​



No comparison, because you don't have to pay Marriott's inflated developer prices to get the gift card deal.

In fact, I think this deal almost underscores who worthless it is to buy developer for points. Here, if you spend $2,000, you'll get at least 58,000 points PLUS $2,000 worth of Marriott travel.

If I had just spent $18,000-$30,000 for a new MVCI property, plus coughed up $700 in MF, plus paid the $79(?) to convert to points JUST so I could come away with 110,000 Marriott Rewards points, I'd be looking at the gift card deal and be just about choking.


----------



## camachinist (Nov 11, 2006)

DebbieF said:
			
		

> Just want to make sure I got this right.  I can purchase a gift card now,
> and use it when I stay at JW Desert Ridge in April.  I am using points for my
> stay, but for all my dining, misc. extra's I can use the card-right?


Affirmative. Get a massage 

Just be aware of the expiration date, which I trust is far beyond your stay. You can get the cards extended, if necessary.

Pat


----------



## sjacobs11 (Nov 12, 2006)

Does anyone know if these can be used for maintenance fees?


----------



## camachinist (Nov 12, 2006)

if you can pay your MF's at a Marriott hotel/resort worldwide (read the T&C's), the answer is "yes". Otherwise, just take the 5 points per MF dollar and be glad Marriott gives us this very convenient option, which few other timeshares do. We get enough points for a pointsaver night at a Fairfield Inn each year, so about 80-120.00 back.

Pat


----------



## steve b (Nov 12, 2006)

*Don't Forget about Your Spouse*

Apparently a spouse in her account can also purchase the 2000 worth of gift cards.  So for a 4000 purchase that's 116000 mr points plus 4k worth of Marriott travel.  Not bad
Steve b


----------



## Dave M (Nov 13, 2006)

It appears that the only current allowable payment methods for MFs are by check or credit card. I talked to two reps and one supervisor in the MVCI Maintenance Fees section on this issue with no success.


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 13, 2006)

I ordered a bunch of cards in $100 and $200 sizes so I can use them for individual hotel stays and got one today for some reason, delivered by DHL.  Very fast, but I don't know why there was only one.  Would be strange if they are delivered separately.

Noted that the expiry date is 10/10 and it can be renewed after that.  There is no indicator on the card what it is worth so they all look the same regardless of amount covered.

Brian


----------



## clivemark (Nov 15, 2006)

*Dinner for Two promo*

Anyone has any views (good or bad) on the Dinner For Two for $99 with 12 points per $1 spent?

Are they transferable after purchasing as it requires recipient's name to buy one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't think the Dinner-for-2 certificates are a good deal. It's tough to spend $99 for two at most Marriott restaurants without alcoholic drinks, which are not included in the benefits of the card. Last night, for example, I dined at the Newton (MA) Marriott restaurant and dinner for two, including appetizers, desserts and tip and no alcoholic drinks, was $71. 

Also note that the card cannot be used at some of the more expensive restaurants, such as The View at New York's Marriott Marquis. 

Yes, the card can be transferred. You don't have to list a name. Just leave the name blank and click on "Add to Cart". The next screen will be the same, but with a notation in green that, "Item has been added to your Shopping Cart!"


----------



## clivemark (Nov 15, 2006)

Dave,

As ever, thanks for your informative opinion.. Very much appreciated.


----------



## camachinist (Nov 17, 2006)

Wanted to add that I ended up buying the MVCI vacationcard (today) for our trips rather than doing this particular promotion. Better to get 10% off in real cash rather than some soon-to-be-devalued Marriott currency, IMO 

And, there's always a chance they may give me the 12MRP/$ anyway 

Will report back on lead time...

Pat


----------



## Quilter (Dec 4, 2006)

Is there any updated information someone can give me on the 12 point per $ promotion?  I just went to the promotion link and it looks to be extended until 12/15.   I had to make hotel reservations for a family funeral this weekend.  Found a nice price at the local Residence Inn and thought I'd try this promo with it.  Also, we're heading to Ocean Pointe in Jan. for a 3 week stay.  That is the beginning of a string of reservations until April.   

How does it work when you pay a bill with these cards?  How do they deal with a leftover balance on the card? Can I use part of a card at one location and the rest when I go to another property?


----------



## tim (Dec 4, 2006)

Quilter, I have been monitoring the Marriott 12 points promotion as I am about to order some Gift Cards.  First, I confirmed with Marriott by email the other day that the promotion does go to Dec 15.  I was confused as Marriott's website states Dec 15 on the top and then below indicates that the promotion ends on Dec 1.  Marriott confirmed that it is good until Dec 15.  Second, you use the gift cards like cash when you stay at a Marriott except that you do not get any change back.  So, if you have a $100 gift card and the bill is $93 then you would lose $7 in the transaction.  That is why you should buy some low dollar gift cards (like $50) along with some $100 cards.  I hope this helps.  Tim


----------



## floyddl (Dec 4, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> I don't think the Dinner-for-2 certificates are a good deal. It's tough to spend $99 for two at most Marriott restaurants without alcoholic drinks, which are not included in the benefits of the card. Last night, for example, I dined at the Newton (MA) Marriott restaurant and dinner for two, including appetizers, desserts and tip and no alcoholic drinks, was $71.



I have used dinner for 2 certificates on several occasions and have found them to be a very good value.  Just 2 weeks ago I used one at the Wakiki Marriott and the final tab was $186.  Of course I was stuffed and my wife took home one of her twin lobster tails but we got our moneys worth.  I also used one at the Aruba Marriott in the italian restaurant and the tab was very similar.  

If you are visiting a resort that has a Marriott Hotel nearby you can always call and inquire about the entres and their cost before you order but you really can't lose anything as after they expire they are still worth what you paid for them.


----------



## RLG (Dec 4, 2006)

camachinist said:
			
		

> I ended up buying the MVCI vacationcard (today) for our trips rather than doing this particular promotion. Better to get 10% off in real cash rather than some soon-to-be-devalued Marriott currency
> Pat



Wow.

If you get the bonus points for buying with your Marriott credit card, that looks like a much better deal to me.  

I searched to find out what you were talking about and was surprised at how little attention the 'vacationcard' offer has attracted.

Surely people aren't valuing additional Marriott points at more than $0.83 (10/12) each?


----------



## camachinist (Dec 4, 2006)

Got this card (the vacationcard) in two business days and the 4500 MRP's have posted for the purchase (5 MRP's per spent dollar via the Premier VISA). 

I tend to value my MRP's at .01 per, but I didn't need any more MRP's for my strategy, so preferred cash off. YMMV. 

BTW, for the poster who mentioned no change back, indeed there is a residual value on the card, if not used in totality. This can be checked on Marriott's site by entering the card number. They don't steal your money that way  

Pat


----------



## Dave M (Dec 4, 2006)

camachinist said:
			
		

> ...for the poster who mentioned no change back, indeed there is a residual value on the card, if not used in totality. This can be checked on Marriott's site by entering the card number.


I agree. 

The T&C are a bit confusing, because it is correct that Marriott won't give change if the charge is less than the amount on the card. As stated in the T&C,





> Change will not be given on cheques presented as payment for goods and services.


Although the T&C don't make it clear, Marriott does honor the unused balance on a card for later purchases, as you state, Pat.


----------



## Quilter (Dec 5, 2006)

tim said:
			
		

> I was confused as Marriott's website states Dec 15 on the top and then below indicates that the promotion ends on Dec 1.  Marriott confirmed that it is good until Dec 15.
> 
> I ended up calling Marriott Rewards today too because of this date discrepancy.   The FAQ's clear up the vague T&C's that when you don't use the full amount you can use the balance later.
> 
> ...


----------



## camachinist (Dec 5, 2006)

I wonder why the gift cards have a 15.00 charge for DHL where it is included for free on the vacationcard.....my vacationcard came via DHL next day service from SLC.

Edited to add that perhaps it is due to card value, the minimum being $1K USD for the vacationcard.

Pat


----------



## tim (Dec 5, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> I agree.
> 
> The T&C are a bit confusing, because it is correct that Marriott won't give change if the charge is less than the amount on the card. As stated in the T&C,Although the T&C don't make it clear, Marriott does honor the unused balance on a card for later purchases, as you state, Pat.




Thanks for clearing this up.  I thought it a bit strange that Marriott would not give change back as meaning that you would lose the value of the remaining portion on the card.  Now that I know Marriott will honor the unused balance, then I can buy bigger amounts on each gift card.  Thanks.


----------



## 1sland (Dec 5, 2006)

tim said:
			
		

> Thanks for clearing this up. I thought it a bit strange that Marriott would not give change back as meaning that you would lose the value of the remaining portion on the card. Now that I know Marriott will honor the unused balance, then I can buy bigger amounts on each gift card. Thanks.


 
Before the era of plastic gift cards, Marriott had and still has paper Gift Checques, I can confirm that these checques will not carry a balance and you will not receive any change if you bill is less than the value of the paper checque. If you participate in the my points program on line, these are the type of gift checques you earn.


----------



## need2go (Dec 7, 2006)

*marriott gift card gets mega bonus*

yes, the gift cards go towards mega bonus because all of our three past stays have..but beware...

My experience, you must present the gift cards PRIOR to checking in.  If your bill is $175, you can either pay 1 - $100 gift card or pay 2 -$100 gift cards and you'll loose the $25, because no money is credited onto the card.  But cards can be used for anything in teh marriott (parking, meals, gift shop)


----------



## camachinist (Dec 7, 2006)

Money is removed from the card, which is connected to an accounting database referenced by the card number, which is encoded on the magnetic stripe. When a request is made, the balance is checked and the appropriate amount removed. If the request exceeds the balance, the remaining balance is removed and the customer pays the remainder from another source.

Why would the gift card have to be provided at check-in? You still provide a credit card imprint, and that's all they need. When settling the folio, you can pay part or all of the folio with any payment method, or combination of methods, to settle it.

IOW, if the bill is 200.00, pay 100.00 with gift card, 100.00 on credit card (or cash even). If bill is same, but you have a 1000.00 gift card, they remove 200.00 from its balance, leaving 800.00.

Hope that makes sense!

Pat


----------



## Dave M (Dec 7, 2006)

I agree. There is no need to present the gift cards in advance. The T&C are clear that they can be used for charges incurred and there is no requirement that they be presented in advance. 

That differs from some of the Marriott Bonus Bucks certificates which do have such requirements. Here is a sample:





> Present Coupon to the Front Desk at check-in for credit.


Bonus Bucks certificates and most other Marriott certificates do have a provision that no credit will be given for any unused part of the certificate. However, as posted above, that rule does not apply to the gift *cards*.


----------



## Quilter (Dec 13, 2006)

I just found out from Marriott that the 12 point offer has been extended until 12/31.

I mentioned above that I paid the extra $15 for quick delivery of these cards since I was staying at a Marriott hotel this past weekend.  I ordered the cards on Monday and they didn't arrive until Friday.   Even then they weren't left at the door as DHL required a signature.  So I didn't actually get my "quick" delivery until this Monday.  I've spoken with the Gift Card department and they've refunded the $15.  Seems there was a shipping "glitch" last Monday and Tuesday.  The rep I spoke with says the orders are usually shipped the same day they are placed.  Good thing I have other opportunities planned to spend the cards.  No points lost because of this glitch as I used my Marriott Visa when checking out of the hotel.  

Thinking now of purchasing another batch since the dates on the back are 2010 and 2011 and even this isn't set in stone as they can be extended.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 6, 2007)

*Lost $1000 worth of gift cards. Do I lose the points as well?*

My wife threw out the overnight envelope that had the cards in it. She thought it was a different envelope that she checked, but it wasn't, so she put it out to be recycled. I felt so bad because when we realized what happened she started crying. I quickly took the blame to try to make her feel better, but she was still very upset. 

She's been going through alot lately with serious health issues with her mom, and this just tipped her over, understandably in her emotional state.

Normally I have to admit,  I would have felt horribly about the loss for a long time, and did when it happened. $1000 isn't going to bankrupt me, but it still stung pretty good.   

That feeling lasted less than 24 hours. The next day the tests on her mom came back negative for a reoccurence of very agressive cancer that she beat some time ago. The doctor's had told everyone to be very concerned because it looked very bad. It turned out to be a rare benign condition that mimiced the cancer in numerous other tests.

Needless to say, it was just a tremendous sigh of relief, and just put everything in perspective about the money, which is obviously meaningless if you have family health concerns.

So I can honestly say the moment we heard that good news about her mom, we left the pain of losing $1000 right there. I actually turned around and bought another. Had to, great deal.

My question is, after that long-winded story is, do I get the 12 points per $, or are those captured when card is redeemed?, which unfortunately in my case will never happen. 

I think I know, because I only got 5 per on my Marriott Visa, but was hoping for a different story.

Also out of curiousity, what was the most you has lost in cash or similar. Lost not stolen. I also lost $300 in a public laundry, 20 years ago.  

Regards.
Joe


----------



## ira g (Jan 6, 2007)

MOXJO7282 said:


> My wife threw out the overnight envelope that had the cards in it. She thought it was a different envelope that she checked, but it wasn't, so she put it out to be recycled. I felt so bad because when we realized what happened she started crying. I quickly took the blame to try to make her feel better, but she was still very upset.
> 
> She's been going through alot lately with serious health issues with her mom, and this just tipped her over, understandably in her emotional state.
> 
> ...


Why don't you contact Marriott and see if they can put a stop on the cards they sent you as I am sure they have a record of the numbers. They will probably be able to send you replacement cards. Good Luck.


----------



## 1sland (Jan 6, 2007)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I think I know, because I only got 5 per on my Marriott Visa, but was hoping for a different story.
> 
> Regards.
> Joe


 
Joe, the terms and conditons said the xtra points would post to your account 6-8 weeks after the end of the promotion. Not tied to the redemption of the cards.

I know that marriott has record of the #'s of your cards. Its worth a shot to see if they will cancel them and replace w/ new cards.

I'm glad that you got good news about your mil health. It does put things in perspective doesn't it.

Best to you. 
nancy


----------



## Dave M (Jan 6, 2007)

1sland said:


> Joe, the terms and conditons said the xtra points would post to your account 6-8 weeks after the end of the promotion. Not tied to the redemption of the cards.


I generally agree. The points are supposed to be posted within 6 weeks after the end of the promotion:





> Marriott Rewards members earn 12 point per dollar for each GiftCard and/or Certificate purchase made online at gifts.marriott.com. Points are earned on card and certificate value only and not on shipping or packaging. A maximum of 25,000 Marriott Rewards Points may be earned per member. Points will be posted to your Marriott Rewards account within six weeks after the promotion ends on December 1, 2006. For all other terms and conditions of Marriott Rewards membership, visit marriottrewards.com.


The promotion was extended twice, first to December 15 and then to December 31. Each time the date in the T&C T&C changed. Thus, it could be mid February before we see the 12 points per dollar spent.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 6, 2007)

Joe ... glad you got good news on your mother in law.

I think you'll get good news also from Marriott.  I've had a tough time getting all my cards for some reason ... I still don't have some I ordered on Dec 1st!  When talking with the card rep, she said if they didn't arrive by next Tuesday to call her and she'll cancel the cards so they can't be used and send me new ones to replace them.  Your dilema is similar.

Good luck.

Brian


----------



## vacationlover2 (Jan 6, 2007)

Where do I find info about the dinner for two for $99?  Do you have a link?

Thanks!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 6, 2007)

I guess I should try and call Marriott, but the T&Cs clearly say cards are not replaceable if lost, destoyed or stolen.


regards.
Joe


----------



## 1sland (Jan 6, 2007)

dinner for 2 link.


https://gifts.marriott.com/giftCertificate.aspx?type=dinnerForTwo






vacationlover2 said:


> Where do I find info about the dinner for two for $99? Do you have a link?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## m61376 (Jan 6, 2007)

Joe-
Glad to hear that all is well with your mother in law; of course, that's the most important.

My guess is that if you call them and, if necessary, ask to speak to a supervisor. Explain that your wife was distracted because of her Mom; I'd be very surprised if they didn't accomodate you, esp. given the circumstances.


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 6, 2007)

Joe, they may make an exception but most likely not. The good news of your wife's mother is so much more important. I am glad for you and your wife and her Mom.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 6, 2007)

There isn't even a phone number to call, so I don't even know who I would  contact. I know it sounds silly, but in some way we feel its connected to the good news about my MIL, and we've accepted it as such, and have moved on. I'm just glad to hear I'll likely get the points.

Regards


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 7, 2007)

Joe -- check your email as I sent you a rep's private number to call.  Good luck.

Brian


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 24, 2007)

Great news about my lost cards!! Even though the T&Cs say the cards are not replaceable if lost or stolen, Marriott did replace mine!! 

*Huge thanks to Brian for giving me the right phone# and impetus to call!! I really would not have called without his e-mail. I owe you a big favor somehow. I'll have to think of something. Another great example of how helpful TUG members are to each other, and how valuable TUG membership is.*

I initiated the request several weeks ago, and they agreed to replace with no problem, but I wasn't going to believe it until I saw the new cards.

I actually had to call severals times, because the first person said she requested the replacement and when I called back to check a week later I was told there was no record of the call or transaction. 

I thought things were falling apart, because the second person didn't understand and didn't know if they could be replaced. I finally got a third person who made it happen, and I just received them today. 

Now I have some extra money to spend on MY MAUI TRIP IN 25 DAYS.



Regards.
Joe


----------



## m61376 (Jan 24, 2007)

What great news! Now that you have all that unexpected money, you should think about taking your wife shopping while you're there :whoopie: ...after all, she's been under a lot of stress lately .

Seriously, it is nice to see that Marriott has flexibility and takes care of its owners.


----------



## 1sland (Jan 24, 2007)

That is awesome news!! What a blessing! I'm very happy for you and your wife. Have a wonderful trip!!




> Now I have some extra money to spend on MY MAUI TRIP IN 25 DAYS.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 24, 2007)

m61376 said:


> What great news! Now that you have all that unexpected money, you should think about taking your wife shopping while you're there :whoopie: ...after all, she's been under a lot of stress lately .
> 
> Seriously, it is nice to see that Marriott has flexibility and takes care of its owners.



I should have said, now THEY have more money to spend, because my wife and kids will be the benefactors.

I'm really surprised it worked out, being the T&Cs were so clear. Maybe it was because they were so new, and never used?

I replaced the cards so now I have $2000 worth of cards to use over my next 2 trips. I really love that approach, because you spend the money prior to the trip, and don't come home to a gigantic bill.

I also bought gift cards for any store at the Whaler's Village, which I will present to my kids and wife when we get there.  


Regards.
Joe


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Joe ... glad it worked out for you as I suspected it would.  The smile on my face is all I need from you.     Have fun.

Brian



MOXJO7282 said:


> ...*Huge thanks to Brian *.


----------



## ral (Jan 26, 2007)

Any word on an extension for purchasing the Gift Card/Certificate?


----------

